# CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle FREE Swapmeet & Ride - SUNDAY - November 7th 2021 - 7:00 am - 10:30 am



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 14, 2021)

*The 24th Annual CYCLONE COASTER free Swapmeet will be the first one we've had since all the covid shutdowns across the nation - Please be mindful to the residential neighborhood that the PIKE Restaurant & Bar are a part of 

The CYCLONE COASTER free Vintage Bicycle Swapmeet @ the PIKE Restaurant & Bar 7:00 am to 10:30 am -- EXTENDED A EXTRA 30 minutes  & will be followed by the CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle ride will START from PORTFOLIO COFFEEHOUSE @ 11:00 am ( 1/2 hour later start time due to the 24th Annual CYCLONE COASTER free SWAPMEET ) ... The PIKE Restaurant & Bar will be open @ 7:00 am serving the World Famous Breakfast Burritos with Full Menu & Full Bar open early for the CYCLONE COASTER family 

YES .. It's true ... Chris Reece ( Owner of the PIKE Restaurant & Bar ) & I were talking between a drink or two the other day ... he said lets have another CYCLONE COASTER FREE Swapmeet here again ... BUT WITH EVEN MORE SPACE ... What does more space equate to - WELL there is blocked off space now on the side of the PIKE Restaurant & Bar that has kept Chris open during Covid-19 restrictions this long 14 days ... where he said we will move all the tables out of the way in the back parking lot area - the area on the side street which is Hermosa & even some along the front of the restaurant on 4th street if we need it ... NO PARKING @ THE PIKE PARKING LOT ... Please park in the surrounding area once unloaded - THANK YOU 





*


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 14, 2021)

I'll be there with a truckload of parts!!!! See you there!


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 14, 2021)

I wish I could join Yall for this! Please take lotsa pics, fellas! 📸 Sounds like a total blast


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 14, 2021)

I need to raise bike funds & make room. It's on!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 14, 2021)

*Truckloads of parts are welcome ... *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 18, 2021)

*Looking forward to the extra space @ the PIKE Restaurant & Bar for the 24th Annual CYCLONE COASTER free SWAPMEET on November 7th 2021 ... and my Breakfast Burrito ... We still are about 3 weeks out as of today  ... plenty of time to go through projects old & new & figure out what they need & what needs to go to the next caretaker ... Make it a point to mark you calendars & find some cash in your pockets from a sale OR cash in your pocket to buy the next cool rider 



















*


----------



## vince72 (Oct 18, 2021)

Sweet!!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 23, 2021)

See you all there!


----------



## vince72 (Oct 23, 2021)

What is everyone bringing?
I will be looking for random parts to complete my dads 39 dx and my 79 spitfire


----------



## Fonseca927 (Oct 25, 2021)

Was planning on heading down south for the swap and ride but was curious how safe it is to actually stay in the long beach area. We reserved a house from Air BNB and wanted to know if it is a safe location due to some people telling me it can be sketch in some areas. The street we are stayin on is Rose Ave. in Long Beach.


----------



## J-wagon (Oct 25, 2021)

Your bnb is near Bixby Knolls neighborhood, nice area. I used to work in Signal Hill, few miles from Rose Ave. Have relatives who live near the swap meetup. I'd have no worries staying there.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Oct 25, 2021)

Fonseca927 said:


> Was planning on heading down south for the swap and ride but was curious how safe it is to actually stay in the long beach area. We reserved a house from Air BNB and wanted to know if it is a safe location due to some people telling me it can be sketch in some areas. The street we are stayin on is Rose Ave. in Long Beach.



yeah that might be good advice especially at night.. i am not saying you are going to have a problem just be smart about it [ and no bike riding at night } 🤓 my 2 cents.........................


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 25, 2021)

I hope to be down with a few Shelbys and a rear steer tandem.


----------



## Fonseca927 (Oct 26, 2021)

J-wagon said:


> Your bnb is near Bixby Knolls neighborhood, nice area. I used to work in Signal Hill, few miles from Rose Ave. Have relatives who live near the swap meetup. I'd have no worries staying there.



Perfect really appreciate it!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 27, 2021)

Can bring any of these with pre-purchase.


----------



## biker (Oct 28, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Can bring any of these with pre-purchase.
> 
> View attachment 1502981
> 
> ...



Prices?


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 29, 2021)

biker said:


> Prices?



Probably PM him for that....


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 30, 2021)

biker said:


> Prices?



All are priced in the sales forum with the exception of the Shelby built New England.  I did not post it as I am not happy with the photos from the loft.  The stunning red and blue paint is in exceptional condition; the color did not "pop" in the photos so I did not make a for sale post for it.  It is priced as follows:
$3,600 Shipped; $3400 delivered. $2700 without the wheelset/tires delivered next week to the Coaster Swap. It is an extraordinary bike. Has a rare GW Grady saddle. Saddle is missing the front adjustment bolt attachment.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 30, 2021)

Notice!!!  Any of my parts, bikes, and tric's I have for sale can be brought to the Coaster swap with pre-notice.  Anything is available for a 15% cash discount at that event!

Here are the parts I have available:



			https://thecabe.com/forum/search/877380/


----------



## ninolecoast (Oct 30, 2021)

Got John Candy pic when I checked your parts link.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 1, 2021)

ninolecoast said:


> Got John Candy pic when I checked your parts link.



Sorry, it works for me.   Paul G used to be able and capture that link.  I guess you'll have to do it via the search in the For Sale section and search using my user name.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 1, 2021)

.


----------



## mrg (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Fonseca927 (Nov 5, 2021)

Well here’s the things I’ll be bringin down south for the swap this weekend. I also have a women’s Elgin project not shown but can send pictures upon request. EVERYTHING is for sale. I will only be displaying bike related item in respect to the people putting on the swap. Everything else will be left in the pick up. If you see anything in the photos non bike related let me know and I’d be more than happy to show you. Some things are already sold so just ask what’s still available through direct message. See you all soon! 🤙🏻


----------



## ninolecoast (Nov 5, 2021)

Any suggestions on parking nearby? I’m not selling. 
I would bring a bike but just not sure about parking. I’m hesitant about leaving my bike locked up in my truck while I’m shopping, lol.


----------



## higgens (Nov 6, 2021)

If you bring a bike you can park anywhere and ride your bike over


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 6, 2021)

_*TOMORROW MORNING - SUNDAY Sunday SUNDAY - November 7th 2021 is the CYCLONE COASTER free SWAPMEET from 7:00am until 10:30am @ the World Famous PIKE Restaurant & Bar in Long Beach California - COME TO BUY - COME TO SELL & Come get a World Famous Breakfast Burrito*_
_*Visit our newly updated website www.cyclonecoaster.com for all the details*_
_*SUNDAY*__* Sunday *__*SUNDAY*__* is also *__*DAYLIGHT SAVINGS DAY*__* - so set your clocks *__*BACK TONIGHT*_
*CC SWAPMEET followed by the CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle Ride from PORTFOLIO COFFEEHOUSE @ 11:00 am


















*


----------



## David4315 (Nov 6, 2021)

Will be taking this tomorrow if anyone needs complete 2 speed set up. Also taking frame and seat. Cash or trade


----------



## onecatahula (Nov 7, 2021)

Pics Please !


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 7, 2021)

Tons of stuff for sale!


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 7, 2021)

THANKS FOR ALL THE GREAT PICTURES ,  FROM BICYCLE LARRY


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 7, 2021)

A few more photos - apologize if duplicates



























































View attachment 1508695


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 7, 2021)

A few more


----------



## ninolecoast (Nov 7, 2021)

markivpedalpusher said:


> A few more photos - apologize if duplicates
> 
> 
> View attachment 1508696
> ...



Looking for the handlebars in picture 12.


----------



## SoBayRon (Nov 7, 2021)

A few more from the swap today.


----------



## volksboy57 (Nov 7, 2021)

I love when this swap happens. Also, it was cool to see Chip Foose cruising around like a regular guy!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 7, 2021)

Love this guy!




Thanks to everyone that makes this Day so Awesome!
Thanks Marty @cyclingday for the killer "Bike Bro" prices and bike bits,
and the candy!😍

found 1 more pic,
Jeff @39zep 's 4 gill, 🤩🥳🥰
with some Shelbys.🤨


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 8, 2021)

Bummed I missed it, but had a friend in town and that wasn't in his plans for fun!


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 8, 2021)

Sure looked like a good one! Glad the chipster made it out, that's cool!!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 8, 2021)

_*We can't thank Chris Reece - Owner of the PIKE Restaurant & Bar - along with all the support from everybody from far & near that made the first Swapmeet in the last 2 years & the 24th annual CYCLONE COASTER free Swapmeet since covid @ the PIKE Restaurant & Bar a HUGE SUCCESS with a incredible amount of rare and sought after parts pieces & bicycles exchanging hands & much needed food & drink being served by the PIKE & the earlier than normal staff today - Plenty of room for everyone with more room available if needed*_
_*
Thanks to all who support local & support events like this - *__*This free event is held on the first Sunday EVERY May & November (which also happens to be Daylight Savings Day)*_ _*@ the PIKE restaurant & bar*__* every 6 months BEFORE the *__*CYCLONE COASTER*__* Vintage bicycle ride from *__*Portfolio Coffeehouse*__* 1/2 hour later on Swapmeet days 

To find out more about past & future events just go to www.cyclonecoaster.com 
*_
_*Ridden*__* not Hidden - *_*Frank



*


----------

